# Smelt dipping in carp river



## bigbuckmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

I was wondering when the best times are to go smelt dipping and where the best spots are on the carp that you can find them. If you could leave me a few comments thatd be great.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

When they are running of course!! Down by the mouth is the best spot, but it will be crowded with people!


----------



## Quack_head (Oct 11, 2005)

Usually mid april. Dip down towards the mouth wherever you can find a spot. And dont venture to far from your fire and cooler. Usually a great time with a bunch of great guys. I think we should have a meet and great up here one mid april on a weekend


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Oh yea!!! Many fond memories of dipping at the Carp with friends.
Jim


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

whrer abouts is the carp?


----------



## bigbuckmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

spice64 said:


> whrer abouts is the carp?


Probably about a half an hour to an hour over the bridge. It's real close to St. Ignace. It feed into lake Huron.


----------



## Quack_head (Oct 11, 2005)

Its about 20 minutes from the bridge, you have to actually go past the river and take the next exit and come back on mackinaw trail to the river.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Now that we are living in Michigan, my wife and I are thinking about giving it a try. It has been a loooong time and we have fond memories.
Meeting some of the others here would be a big plus.


----------

